# madison county



## ssmith (Nov 7, 2016)

Shot a 8 pt this morning at 9:45 .Two bucks together. Responded to grunt call after I first saw them. 8pt nothing special as to antlers but good sized deer. Near Shiloh area. Hunted all bow season with no shots so encouraged.


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 7, 2016)

ssmith said:


> Shot a 8 pt this morning at 9:45 .Two bucks together. Responded to grunt call after I first saw them. 8pt nothing special as to antlers but good sized deer. Near Shiloh area. Hunted all bow season with no shots so encouraged.



Excellent! Congrats!


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice, I used to hunt Madison county outside Danielsville.  We had 250 acres between me and my dad and another guy.  I really liked the area.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 7, 2016)

That is a heavy looking buck for sure.  Good deal on getting the job done too !!!!!

I love the GON sticker on your back glass too.


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice one


----------

